# do u like school or do u hate it??



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't get it?!? Is this humor!?!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

I find it kind of funny. LOL.

<*ahem*>



FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

School can be intriguing...especially the people.....
I don't really like it but it seems to be needed and I get plenty of laughs from watching other people. And I do enjoy my psych classes.

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## drpepper293 (Aug 17, 2004)

school is ok but i dunno how to study. any1 got any study tips for me?


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

school sucks

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## deadblondebabe (Sep 10, 2004)

i hate school


Just because you cant see somthing, doesn't necessarily mean its not there.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

high school was awful but colledge is fun

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

School is fine, its just the Stuck up people that suck. 









My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

I despised school above all other dispisable things in life. Then I went to college and LOVED every second of it. [8D]



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

School can be boring, but seems the longer your there the more money you make!
I've seen the people who thought is was to boring to stay,they ask "do you want fries with that"
LOL just a joke, lighten up!


----------



## KILLER CLOWN (Oct 16, 2004)

I like school becase it gives me people to kill.

"I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown


----------



## memouryloss (Oct 30, 2004)

No no no. I absolutely cannot stand school. If i honestly had a choice where everyone in my family wouldn't hate me for doing it, i would just stop going and work a job until i have enough money that i can buy an airplane ticket to far away from here, and then work little odd jobs along the way, and just travel until i couldn't stand it anymore. I think there is no point of school, i've been in school for 11 years now and i am still not old enough to get a job. And no one in the school district understands that i am not doing well where i am, and they refuse to get me out of the school i go to, i hate it, i hate it so much so so so sooooo much, blah!


----------



## vincent malloy (Aug 31, 2003)

*I enjoyed U.S. army basic training at Fort Dix, NJ in icy cold January more than I enjoyed high school [xx(][xx(][xx(].*


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Whut iz dis skool u b tallkin bout?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

We must endure "School". It is where we "Learn", learn that we are not the fastest runner, the best thrower, the cutest thing since ...since somebody cute.
We learn we are not the smartest kid, we learn that we are not so important, unless we want to pretend that we are, then everyone should step aside and get out of our way!....and then if they are playing their true evolutionary role, they bop us in the back of the head with a big rock!

Did you ever think that if we sent all the prettiest, smartest people to Mars to save our species, that ten years later they would send rockets to destroy the earth ,...to thereby save the species.

Actually I was saved alot of grief when I was in school because I was there on a concussion scholarship, I don't rememeber much of it, but then the same was true the day they handed me that diploma, identicle to the one that they handed to a poor confused idiot that didn't know left-overs from rightaway.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

The best advice I ever got was simply Deal with it. 

And remember this: Time heals wounds. In a few years you're going to look back and see all the opportunities for fun you wasted getting to have by being miserable then. Try to schedule stuff so you can enjoy as much of it as you can. Learn to social engineer. And most importantly MAKE SURE that you exchange contact info with your friends before you graduate.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Gym... speak for yourself.... I was all that and a bag of chips in school... to the point of it being a bad thing.......oh well life goes on....different day different cheerleader....


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I always liked what James Burke said in one of the "Connections" episodes on PBS - that if you want to understand the world (or at least a part of it) and make a difference in it, fine, go get yourself a PhD. Otherwise, forget it.

I found I didn't want the PhD (too lazy) but the Engineering degree sure has helped.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Jack Reaper said:


> I don't get it?!? Is this humor!?!


I think it is humor because most of the people here do not REMEMBER school.


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

Humor anyone???

This should be deleted.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Wicked, calm down and/or get over it. Yeah, it would have made more sence for this to be in OFF TOPIC, so it could die there instead, but it's here. It's been here since 5-5-04 and is now up to a 3rd page. Somebody apparently thought it belonged, or else anybody with Mod powers is leaving it because they're too busy off being Mods and working on giving us new features for the board. 

Admittedly if I had Mod power, this probably would have gotten Deep 6'ed already; but I don't, you don't, and on page 2 there were a few attempts at humor to make this thread suck less. Atleast this board doesn't have the self-important Mods who go and delete every single post that doesn't fit with the topic or theme for a sub-board. If the price we pay for that kind of freedom is posts in humor that kinda suck, oh well! Atleast we can stray slightly from the topic and not have a moderator delete your post and warn you that if you do it (x number) more times you'll get banned.

Sure it would have been a much better topic if it was like "Funny Halloween Related School Memories" but it's not. It's "do u like school or do u hate it??" and if we all ignore it, or bring back topics which are older and funnier, it will eventually migrate back to the last page of Humor and we'll never see it again.


----------

